# True Story...



## Stroodlepuff (4/11/13)




----------



## Derick (4/11/13)

hehe

Funniest is that children don't need a gateway drug to cigarettes - if they wanna smoke they are gonna smoke - one cig from the corner cafe is a lot cheaper than a starterkit + juice

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## ET (4/11/13)

well heck then sex should be banned also

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Derick (4/11/13)

This must be a nightmare for the alarmists then
http://www.heritageofscotland.com/pid,649,product.php#.UndZC_mnp28

Gateway to alcohol and sex!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (4/11/13)

Derick said:


> hehe
> 
> Funniest is that children don't need a gateway drug to cigarettes - if they wanna smoke they are gonna smoke - one cig from the corner cafe is a lot cheaper than a starterkit + juice


 
Amen to that - I didn't start smoking because it had a nice flavour I started smoking out of curiosity - i wanted to know what all the fuss was about and why everyone thought it was sooo cool! Kids are more likely to smoke than vape in my opinion because before the age of 20 smoking is "cool"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightfearz (5/11/13)

stinkies are gateways to Green leaves, that in turn to heavier drugs and that in turn to a life of immorality, and destruction. or for some... (quite a few people) stinkies are enough. People will smoke (kids too), why not just have it healthier, and look after your kids... Ugh
I'm just venting, reality is, haters gonna hate.


----------

